# A civil servant missing most of his brain challenges our most basic theories of consciousness



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

http://qz.com/722614/a-civil-servant-missing-most-of-his-brain-challenges-our-most-basic-theories-of-consciousness/


----------

